# Nirvana AK48 - 54 day Flower



## GrowinGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

Just some bud pr0n.

--


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

pr0n.

--


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

pr0n.

--


----------



## the chef (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice, Very frosty, my favorite combo's!


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 21, 2010)

cool !!! :aok:


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

looks very nice!!!!


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone!

But I forgot to show my new veg room mascot. It's been getting pretty cold downstairs and I noticed the plants in my veg room were growing real slow- so I bought a little heater to put in the room and within a couple hours I found this little guy in there haha. Sure did find the heat fast.

He just chills around in there, but my dog saw him today and is now obsessed with that area :laugh:

--


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 21, 2010)

he would scare me...wonder if he bites. ? or chews leaves or just eats your bugs which would be handy...but I know people are supossed to wash hands after touching reptiles because of bacteria/poo and such he may not be good on your plants..


----------



## GrowinGreen (Feb 21, 2010)

2Dog said:
			
		

> he would scare me...wonder if he bites. ? or chews leaves or just eats your bugs which would be handy...but I know people are supossed to wash hands after touching reptiles because of bacteria/poo and such he may not be good on your plants..



haha good thing you don't live in Colorado than. Thanks for your concern, but I think I'll be alright :laugh: 

I was actually the one who put him on the plant, I don't think he gets on them otherwise.


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 21, 2010)

DANK

wonderful job


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 21, 2010)

*Sweet Pics, 

  That's a good looking grow for sure. Man those buds look heavy, and just loaded with goodness.

 MMMMMmmmm,
Someone is gonna have some fun,
before the night is through,
Someone is going to pinch a bud,
I'm sure that I would too.

LOL, Nice job, and well done

smoke in peace
KK
*


----------

